# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kam Deshire...

## BAD00355

NATA ISHTE E LODHSHME SONTE.JO NGA DASHURIA POR NGA MALLI..SA DO DOJA TA KISHA PRANE.TE MUND TA PERKEDHELJA QETESISHT.TE NDIEJA RRAHJEN E ZEMRES SE SAJ.DOREN TEK DALENGADALE RRESHQET NE LEKUREN E SAJ TE FILDISHTE SA DO DOJA TA NDIEJA.PASTAJ NJE PUTHJE.I DEHUR NGA AROMA E FLOKEVE TE SAJ SA DO DOJA TE PERGJUMESHA.POR JO ME PARE SE TE KISHIM BERE DASHURI ME AQ DESHIRE E PASION SIKUR TE ISH HERA E FUNDIT.TA NDIEJA TEK E LUMTUR PERKEDHELEJ E NGA KENAQESIA MORNICA I KALONIN NE TERE TRUPIN.TA NDIEJA TEK  EMBELSISHT SHIJONTE.
POR S'MUNDEM.
SONTE DO JETE NJE TJETER NATE PA GJUME.
E PA DASHURI.

----------


## BAD00355

C'DESHIRA E MALINKONI NATEN JU ZENE.
C'DASHURI NDJENI?
APO NATA PER JU ESHTE E LUMTUR?
SA JUA UROJ!

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Bad....
Kam nje tundim te tmerrshem ta postoj kete poezine ketu.  Besoj me lejon, megjithese eshte tema jote.

Endra Nate

Troket ti, ne shpirtin tim
                           tak, tak
Dhe une frike kam
                deren te te hap.
Une trokas ne shpirtin tend
                        tak, tak
Dhe ti si une, frike ke prap.

Dhe vijme dhe ikim
Udhezave te shpirtrave tane
Dhe hyjme tek njeri tjetri
              vec ne edner

Oh, hajde nate
Dhe me terrin tend
          gjithcke mbulo.
Me sill gjumin dhe endrat,
Qe perseri ty te te shoh.

Te shoh rrugeve  te shpirtit tim
                               si vjen
Dhe si troket tek une
                     tak, tak
Dhe vec ne ender
Deren e shpirtit tim
                 te hap.

Oh, dite mos eja
Jo, ti mos me zgjo
Me ler ne endren time
Dhe ti te lutem rri,
             mos shko

Me ler ne zjarrin tend
Une ngrohte sot te rri
Dhe rri ketu, mos ik
Dhe dita le te vije.

Por dita vjen dhe endra
Zhduket pak nga pak
Dhe une naten pres
Qe te rokas tek ty
                 tak, tak.....

----------


## BAD00355

...POR TE PERGJEROHEM QE POEZI PRAPE TE SHKRUASH.SE KJO MREKULLI QE KE BRAKTISUR ME SIPER ESHTE BIOGRAFIA E NETEVE TE MIA.TE FALEMINDERIT ME GJITHE SHPIRT QE I SHKROVE JETEVE TONA.


ME ADMIRIM...

----------


## BAD00355

SOT NUK ECI.NE KRAHET E DESHIRES FLUTUROJ.
C'NDENJE E MREKULLUESHME.

----------


## macia_blu

tani nuk me fshihesh me
te kapa e nuk te ndahem me
dil te shihemi e mos te lodhemi me
me mori malli...
je ajo qe mendoja qe je...
kur ishe e fshehur.
urime!

----------


## shigjeta

shpirt i fshehur dil nga fshehtesia dhe na sill ndonje krijime tjeter. shume poezi e bukur.  urime

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Faleminderit shigjeta. Eshte detyre e moderatoreve qe ti inkurajojne ato qe shkrujajne per here te pare ne forum? (Ta kam thene me shaka) Edhe njehere faleminderit qe me ke lexuar. Po une edhe sikur kete nick tim ta kisha vene "Shpirti i ndrojtur" perseri do me shkonte, packa se krenarise time nuk do i pelqente. 

Macja blu,
Une nuk njoh personalisht asnje ne forum, por nuk thone kot, me shume te njohin se sa njeh.  :buzeqeshje:  
Do doja dhe une vertet te te njihja, megjithese une i njoh shpirtrat (ose me sakte, i ndjej) nepermjet poezise dhe ti e di mire qe poezia jote me pelqen.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Kam bere nje thes me gabime ortografike tek ajo poezia. Si duket nga qe e kam shkruar shpejt. Nuk di si mund te korigjohen, nese mundesh, te lutem......

----------


## nimf

Shpirti i fshehur, kjo poezia jote me kujtoi nje tjeter.  

ter naten vrapoj,
bredh neper endrra
ne mengjes kur zgjohem
s'me dhembin kembet por zemra

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Kam endra plot une nimf....
Ja dhe nje tjeter, me shprese qe te te kujtoj perseri ndonje gje te bukur...


Po shoh nje breg te kalter
Te gjelbrin pyll perbri,
Shoh, mua edhe ty,
Dy trupa te bere nje
Shikoj veshtrimin tend
Ngulur ne syte e mi
Dhe dy duart e tua
Butesisht me embelsi
I ndjej ne trupin tim
Te ndjej....te ndjej dhe ty,
Por bregu edhe pylli
U treten per cudi
Dhe dy duart e tua,
Po tretesh edhe ti,  :i ngrysur:  
Ah....ender ajo ishte,
U zgjova perseri.

----------


## macia_blu

flm qe erdhe...
urime, 
dhe....

----------

